# Fish against team Iaconelli/Rubin on 10/21/07



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Fish against team Iaconelli/Rubin on 10/21/07
If you've always wanted to fish against a "Pro", then _HERE_ is a once in a lifetime opportunity to fish against one of the biggest names in bass fishing, MIKE IACONELLI! www.mikeiaconelli.com

Mike and I are teaming up to compete against YOU at Raystown Lake in Pennsylvania on October 21, 2007. 











This is a Team Bass USA "open" tournament where proceeds go to benefit local children's hospitals. www.teambass-usa.com

Entry fee is $150.00 per team and the yearly member due's will be waived for this tournament..

To download tournament entry form, click this link http://www.teambass-usa.com/html/_map.html, and then click on the red star that represents Raytown Lake. A pop-up window will appear with a link to download the registration form.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

That is very neat. Hey Marcia, maybe you can teach Mike a few things about bass fishing!! That will be a killer learning experience. Have fun and sounds like a great cause.


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone that has aboat and needs apartner for this please PM me . I would love to fish this . thanks


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey Marcia - don't be anywhere near the stern light when Mike decides to "implode"!!!!!

HAHA!!!!


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

That sounds like a blast!

See ya at the junior championship on sunday

CJ


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm jealous!


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

Heck I dont want to fish against him. I want to sit in the back of the boat and take notes!!!

This sounds pretty cool, but my partner is out of a job right now. I might have to try and make it anyway.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

ncraft150 said:


> This sounds pretty cool, but my partner is out of a job right now. I might have to try and make it anyway.


Something tells me that you wouldn't have a hard time finding someone else to fish with you


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey ncraft150 I will be your partner !!!!!!


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

LOL!!!! I'm Intriged! This does sound cool! Hey Marcia, what time do we check in? LOL!


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

lakeslouie said:


> LOL!!!! I'm Intriged! This does sound cool! Hey Marcia, what time do we check in? LOL!


Hmmm....
I'll leave _that _job up to you.......NOT!


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Anyone fishing this? That needs a partner ?


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Raystown = Smallmouth  
Marcia LOVES smallmouth


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

*Fish against team Iaconelli/Rubin - Register/Lodging/Info* 


It's not too late to sign up for the Raystown tournament on 10/21/07!

Entry deadline has been extended, which means that you can still sign up to fish against Mike and I at the Team Bass USA tournament at Raystown Lake, PA on Sunday, October 21.

*Registration Information* 

*To register by phone: call Joe or Donna Chillari at 610-381-7466

*If you are paying by credit card, you must call by Wednesday.

*You can also register the morning of the tournament at the launch ramp if you are paying by cash/check.

*On site registration begins at 4:30am day of tournament. 

*Lodging information*

Huntingdon Motor Inn has offered Team Bass USA anglers a special rate of $49.00 single occupancy and $62.00 for double occupancy. 

It is located 10 minutes from the launch ramp and has a large "boat friendly" parking lot, with outside electrical hook-ups.

Call 814-643-1133 for reservations. 
*Tell them you are fishing the Team Bass USA event. http://www.teambass-usa.com

*Tournament Information*

Date: Sunday, October 21, 2007

*Launch site:* Seven Points Marina
http://www.7pointsmarina.com

*Launch Time*: 7:30am

*Weigh-in location:* Seven points Marina

*Weigh-in Time:* 3:30pm

I am SO excited about this tournament! I have heard from many people that this lake is absolutely gorgeous! I've checked it out on google earth, and WOW!

Not only is it very scenic....but it is a smallmouth lake :smile:  

Marcia loves smallmouth....although smallmouth don't always love Marcia... 

Even if you can't make the actual tournament, feel free to show up for the weigh-in to meet Mike and I


----------

